# product for coating boat deck



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

was wondering if anyone had redone the floor of their boat with some

kind of synthetic rubber product and how they liked it or any ideas or 

input..... my twinvee had the splattered looking finish on the deck floor 

in the cockpit area, but has since began to crack and break loose from

the plywood underneath. it was a factory flaw in the 2003-2005 year 

models. the cockpit is sooo big that the constant shrinking and swelling

of the material made it break loose from the wood underneath. their

fix was to remove the old stuff and have it sprayed with a white rhino

liner material. i don't trust too many with my stuff and wanted to do it

myself and found a synthetic rubber material called "deck grip" that would

adhere to everything and bonded forever. it was uv resistant, chemical

resistant and had aggragate in the finish for a non skid. problem is the 

hurricanes put the guy out of business after he had my money and order

from back in august...uuuugggghhhhh. so now i'm looking for something

similiar that will bond to the wood, be a light grey or white color, non skid

with a chemical and fade resistance. would prefer a roll on application so 

i can do it myself after i remove the old finish. i know the charter guys

use something like this and wanted some input and product that someone

has tried and liked. your help is most appreciated...Jeff


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

my boat has that "rhino" type stuff made for boats and it does have it's flaw but pleased


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check this out...

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>http://www.ecosafetyproducts.com/Rubberized-Non-Skid-Coating-s/62.htm</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

hey thanks buckshot, that was the one i was thinking of trying. have u or know anyone that has used it? i'm gonna order one of those small 2oz test jars and see, before i go spending 400 bucks on a 5gallon buck. has anyone out there tried or used this stuff? any input or bad stories???


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

No I havent used it. I posted asking for feedback on the boating tips and tricks section. I was thinking the 1 gallon would work on a 17' bass boat deck??? Maybe its not enough.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

www.masepoxies.com

Check it out spay or roll on gel-coat in what ever color you want then take special mat an lay it over.Let gelcoat cure and wahlah.Perfect factory non skid surface.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

400 dollars a pail??? how much do you need for a 20-22' boat?

if you need all that why would'nt you just go to a local ryhno liner dealer

it says eco is that a plus? just wondering.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.durabakcompany.com/

I've been wanting to order some of this product to coat my Metal patio table and chairs and also my "Gangbox" tool box for my truck.

Their website shows hundreds of examples on off road trucks, boats etc. I think it's about eighty dollars a gallon.



Here is a good photo collection of the product in use. http://www.durabakcompany.com/photogallery.htm


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

hey maverick that's what i wanted to do when the problem first started.

twinvee uses the rhino liner to fix this problem on all their new boats. 

my only problem was the overall cost. i wanted to do the hardtop on my 

boat which adds around 60 sq ft and the cock pit floor is around 100 sq

ft. i called all the liner places and they wanted around 1200 bucks to spray

that much area and wouldn't give me a no fade gaurantee. plus it was gonna

be another 200-300 bucks to do it in white or light grey. also i had to 

get the old finish off the floor before they did it. called around and that

was around 500-600 bucks just to remove the old stuff. so getting it done

is looking to be around 2000 bucks just for a good non skid floor. so 300-

400 bucks is looking a WHOLE lot better and doin it myself i KNOW it's done

right the first time. believe me i'm getting lazier in my old age and sure

wanted somebody to do this for me at a reasonable price. but it's just not

out there....



thanks for all the info guys gonna check it all out and get busy this winter on

her...


----------



## pelican1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff, Goggle bateau.com, click on "forum", click the search box and enter "kiwi grip" in key words box. Search. At the "builder power boats" click on "Cracker Larry`s OD18". Go to page 118 of his thread and enjoy. PEL


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

What I put on my deck was 1' sq interlocking tiles. I bought them at Lowes. Not only is it non skid, easy on the feet (about 1/4" thick) I can pick them up and clean underneath quite easily. I have a I/O and also placed them below deck. I'll post a picture of product if you like. Whatever you coat it with, this will hide any mis-match and not only look good but nice to stand on.

This idea but mine are black.


----------

